# The Rotorheads MESS



## George Wallace (10 Dec 2015)

Found this and thought that it would be a great idea for one of the Sqn Messes:

https://www.facebook.com/Aerialgunnery/videos/985375028165272/


----------



## CBH99 (25 May 2017)

Sorry everybody...very general question here, could not find a thread in here that I thought this might fit in.  (Radio Chatter perhaps, but wasn't even sure if that was appropriate?)

Edmonton, yesterday, US Army Black Hawks buzzing around pretty low level.  Was a fantastic surprise!  What's the story though?


**Mods, I apologize for posting here.  Feel free to delete, just wanted an answer & nobody I know here in Edmonton had any.


----------



## MJP (25 May 2017)

CBH99 said:
			
		

> Sorry everybody...very general question here, could not find a thread in here that I thought this might fit in.  (Radio Chatter perhaps, but wasn't even sure if that was appropriate?)
> 
> Edmonton, yesterday, US Army Black Hawks buzzing around pretty low level.  Was a fantastic surprise!  What's the story though?
> 
> ...



Likely from Ex MAPLE RESOLVE.


----------

